# Mens Elgin at Auction



## biker (Aug 25, 2022)

Elgin at upcoming auction.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 26, 2022)

Nice color combo!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 26, 2022)

Curved fender braces? CWC?


----------



## 1motime (Aug 26, 2022)

WOW!  That bike has it all!  Great colors!


----------



## catfish (Aug 26, 2022)

ELGIN BICYCLE CIRCA 1930s - Sep 03, 2022 | Preston Opportunities in GA
					

ELGIN BICYCL CIRCA 1930s DIMENSIONS 67L X 37.5H X 25W. on Sep 03, 2022




					www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 26, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> Curved fender braces? CWC?



Nope. Just bent. It sure does look like it though


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 26, 2022)

IDK,  I'm pretty sure any Westfield built Elgin like this would have flat, straight braces. It's possible the fenders are original but I'm pretty sure the braces have been messed with. I'm not going to argue about it though.


----------



## biker (Aug 26, 2022)

Value?


----------



## tech549 (Aug 26, 2022)

i would say them fenders sure do look rollfast to me!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 26, 2022)

I've seen some interesting color combinations on these bikes but something odd with this contrast. Tank, guard, wheels look like liberties were taken during construction. 🤔  🤔  From what I recall, while they had some interesting color combos, they were complimentary colors rather than contrasting. I would be thrilled to learn differently, however!


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 26, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> IDK,  I'm pretty sure any Westfield built Elgin like this would have flat, straight braces. It's possible the fenders are original but I'm pretty sure the braces have been messed with. I'm not going to argue about it though.



I just don’t think they have enough curve to be CWC is all


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 26, 2022)

Personal opinion?  I think the tank, fender light and possibly the chain guard have been repainted.


----------



## mrg (Aug 27, 2022)

I'd say Snyder fenders on a Westfield/Elgin!


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 28, 2022)

Nice bike . That being said there’s no way those are the original fenders. They do look like post war Rollfast as someone else said. The thing that really stands out to me is the blue fenders not matching the tank and guard. I also think the braces had to be bent a bit to make them line up on this bike . Even the tank light and guard paint look suspiciously clean and the paint looks a little orange peel ish on the light . It’s hard to see if the tank has it also due to the photos not being close up . Still a neat bike but yes I’d change the fenders if it found it’s way to me.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 28, 2022)

biker said:


> Value?



350-400 range.. I bought a nice curvy bar for $500 recently....


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Aug 29, 2022)

The two speed itself is worth $350 to $400.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 30, 2022)

I looked closer and I'm convinced this bike is a total concoction. Tank and guard have been repainted. The paint on the rear chain guard bracket is the give away.  Possible paint on the spoke nipples too but its hard to tell.  I find the the color combo kinda 🤮 personally.


----------

